# England V South Africa



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

0 : 36 it could have been worse























not sure how though


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2007)

Your not wrong mate...painful


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

shocking


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

I had to stop watching - the neighbours might have been offended by the language coming from my living room


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

stopped watching at the half, Marc Bolan docu on BBC4 much better!


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

i cant believe anyone expected to get anything from the boks they are good for the final surely.


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

I stopped watching at half time. No surprises though, just not good enough this time round. The South Africans need not celebrate too much, we have fallen more than they have improved, they won't win it. Perhaps it will be a blessing not to progress to the next phase. As is usual of course, if the world governing body can f**k England up in any sport they will, hence the ban.


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

Russ said:


> I stopped watching at half time. No surprises though, just not good enough this time round. The South Africans need not celebrate too much, we have fallen more than they have improved, they won't win it. Perhaps it will be a blessing not to progress to the next phase. As is usual of course, if the world governing body can f**k England up in any sport they will, hence the ban.


yaaay typical english reply well done - its not the fact you were beeten by a good side who battered you easily not even playing at a hunderd percent but its because they banned someone . maybe you should put out youre cricket side against samoa and the rugby side try their hands at cricket got nothing to lose.


----------



## jwg663 (Feb 26, 2004)

England are tactically limited & poorly coached...

.

Any team that doesn't fall over in the first 10 minutes are liable

to give them a decent game...

.

Main failings that I see are :

.

Brian Ashton may be a great coach, but is not great in front of the camera,

he looks nervous & this bounces back on his players...

.

Overall age of team...

.

Jason Robinson, your best player tonight, but already retired.

.

Andrew Sackey, a winger who can't beat the first tackle in international rugby...

.

Mike Catt, a good 5 or 10 minutes occasionally doesn't make you

a worthy current international player...

.

Andy Farrell, pedestrian at best...

.

Hard to single out anyone in the front row, Sheridan, Regan or Stevens,

none are international class. The props can't scrummage legally &

Regan seems to be picked for nuisance value, he's hardly a great

line out thrower in...

.

Second row, again probably past their sell by date...

.

Martin Corrie, a bludgeoning tool, when the game has really moved

beyond his style of play...

.

Sorry to be so negative, but England play a negative game, I love rugby when

the ball is thrown about skilfully...

.

So where are the England players in the mould of Richie McCaw, Schaap Burger etc?

The Leagues in England are supposed to be the best in the world...

.

All the best...

.

Jim...

.

PS...I'm a Scot, so I'll get my comeuppance shortly







:sweatdrop:







:sweatdrop:







:sweatdrop:







:sweatdrop:


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

jwg663 said:


> .
> 
> Jason Robinson, your best player tonight, but already retired.
> 
> .


Saddly I can't disagree with a word you have said

I'm just waiting for my son, who plays for Bournville under 16's XV to get the call to play against Samoa, lets face it, it couldn't get any worse!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I am just speechless


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

I turned it off, my school first XV played a better positional game.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

JoT said:


> I am just speechless


That says it all really John for anyone who knows you and your love of the game. What is Colin thinking I wonder?


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

jaslfc5 said:


> Russ said:
> 
> 
> > I stopped watching at half time. No surprises though, just not good enough this time round. The South Africans need not celebrate too much, we have fallen more than they have improved, they won't win it. Perhaps it will be a blessing not to progress to the next phase. As is usual of course, if the world governing body can f**k England up in any sport they will, hence the ban.
> ...


At least my reply was in English. We use big letters at the start of a sentence. yaaay isn't a word. When you have finished your sentence try a full stop. For 'beeten' try beaten. For 'hunderd' try hundred.

I said England were not good enough and yes, South Africa were much the better side. I am entitled to speculate that South Africa will not win the competition.

You are entitled to talk anti English bollocks.


----------

